# owning the water



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

a buddy and i went hunting tropicals over by the caribe condos last week .... got about 100 ft along the dock , we walked over from the state park , and two guys from the condo came down and told us we had to leave . i replyed that i didnt walk on his property and that in fl. you can swim under docks the issuse was useing peoples docks...and we had not done that . he replied that the developer owned the water all the way out to the end of the dock and if i wanted too , he would call the police and i could argue with them . ... we left ... but annoyed by this i started to call around . after a wahile i got the water rights dept of the state of ala. ... the condo guy seeems to be wrong. ALL land under the mean high tide line belongs to the state they said .The state may issue a permit (not deed) for structure to portions of state owned submerged land provided it in no way hinders the use of state owned submerged landfor the public ...specifically swiming ...fishing ... and other water recreational activities .

this law is not published ... but they emailed it to me . has any one any input on this .... i plan on takein a copy over to the guy and then fillin my fish tank.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

You should have told those idiots to stick it where the sun does not shine. Florida law is the same, you own frommean high water line inshore. You can also walk over the pier if the pier is too low to walk under. As a matter of fact, all new pier permits require a set of steps on each side of the pier, so people don't have to crawl under them. Next time, call that clown's bluff.


----------



## B3245 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have encountered the same thing before. Myself and a buddy were diving there and at the time we were both police officers and this guy comes down and tells us to in not uncertain terms "get lost". we told him that the water was not owned by the caribe and he had not right to tell us to leave and that we were not. he tried to tell us that it was their property and the stone crab and flounder would have to be confiscated. of course we both told his that he had lost his mind and to get lost. He then attempted to scare us by saying that he was calling the police. we told him to go ahead. since we were not touching the floating dock that there was nothing that they coud do. No police ever showed up and he did not get and seafood that night. next time tell him to kiss off:looser. 

PS let me know when you want to go again and i will see if i can make the trip with you. i live about 15 minutes from the pass. also have a boat if needed.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

This same subject has been covered NUMEROUS times on this forum. NO WATER OWNERSHIP. You just can't get there using private property. Boat to it, can't tie up to dock.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

unfortunately everyone does not know these rules and they think that they are protecting their stuff by telling people that they can't be around their docks. in all actuality if you want to protect youre stuff take it inside every night or sit out there with a camera and if someone boards youre dock that is the only time you really have any rights to speak to them. you dont own the water people.

Bring the Steel


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

some idiot on ono island took a couple of shots at some guys one nighta couple of weeks ago behind his house on the north side of the island. they were floundering and had there lights on, somehow it has been kept real quiet.


----------



## B3245 (Oct 1, 2007)

well just a few weeks ago also i was in my boat and i was coming back from the south side of ono heading back towards the pass area. As i was passing the Caribe i was going past the docks there at the caribe I saw a glimmer of light shining on me and lookes down at my chest and shoulder and there was a red laser pointed at me. I have no idea If it was attached to anything but I hit the deck. Blew through a no wake zone. It may have just been some kid with a toy but i was not taking any chances. That area around there is getting crazy. I am going to have to start carrying again for self defense.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

aptly named I see....how about mind your own business


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

People think they own as far as the eye can see if they are on the beach. We even have condo groups in Destin post signs that you are not allowed to walk in the water in front of their beach front condos. I say screw em all. My condo had a beach/gulf view when it was built. It was also before the feds got into the mess allowing beach front property and discounting insurance for these RICH folks. I hate these people. I like to pee on their pylons so it stinks when they get up at 11AM. Maybe some "Tinks" would really be good.


----------

